# At Home with the Schumanns



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

It was a jolly and beautiful night. Santa Claus was moseying from house to house, giving lovely presents to the sweet and angelic children, who effortlessly extended their hands towards Santa, all thanks to the chemical energy that was stored in their bodies as a result of the enormous feast they just had, as Santa gave them the presents.

One family, however, struck Santa as being very odd. The husband had no beard, the wife was two centuries before her time, and the children, despite the fact they achieved nothing whatsoever in life, still went on to have a YouTube video dedicated to them in the MMXIIth year of our Lord.

Then, all of a sudden, everyone in the house dies except for the wife, whose clothes immediately accelerate towards the floor at 9.80665 m/s[SUP]2[/SUP]. She and Santa then engage in a sweaty activity that we now refer to as Fur-licking Under the King's Consent, or Fukcing.

Eventually, their child grows up to become a fine musician and he uploads a video of himself playing and singing a famous teutonic waltz to YouTube. Here he is: 




Any other examples?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Absolutely vile!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Why not?

...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It still would have been nice for one of the sons to have lived to a ripe-ish old age like most of the daughters did. Besides, I'm a sucker for for sepia/daguerreotype photography so I liked it!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait, what? What are you saying?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

What? Is this for real? 
Who's Santa? Santa and Clara had a kid?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Wait, what? What are you saying?


I dunno - what are you asking?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread doesn't make sense to me lol


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

eorrific said:


> What? Is this for real?
> Who's Santa? Santa and Clara had a kid?


Santa is supposed to represent that guy with the beard in your avatar, obviously


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I dunno - what are you asking?


And I don't know what your response had to with what I was asking (which you didn't know).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> And I don't know what your response had to with what I was asking (which you didn't know).


My first post was in response to the first youtube link you put up in your opening post but then it.....good lord, is that the time?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

What time?


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

*Saved from oblivion.*

After his journey, redeemed from bad thoughts and a tired mind, misunderstanding and bad friends, he had many memories. Some of them were very faint. Trapped in his destination, perplexed or unable, he was waiting for an invitation to present his magnum opus, as he considered it, to the people; but he could not. Others' actions prevented him from a proper farewell and his position made things even harder.

He may have felt betrayed although their actions may have been benevolent. Years passed by and still, he had no means to introduce his work to the people. Until two women, across the channel, invited him after almost a century and gave him the opportunity; everyone else had deprived him of it. Their communication was not very easy, for it was very primitive. You know, distances such as those that separated him from those women are extremely difficult to overcome. But their talk saved a work from oblivion. Afterwards he disappeared. Nobody has tried to come in touch with him again, or, at least, he has not made it public.

I cannot remember the work I am talking about. Isn't this ironic? It may be this [



 or this [



 or something similar.

Those two women tried and with his help they offered us a beautiful work. JJ is said to have helped them although his actions along with Santa's will never be understood, especially from a humble mind like my own. Or was JJ the sole responsible one for what we have now? Did those women lie? They never came in touch with that poor guy of ours? Alas! who believes such lies!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

How can you kill Schumann for this thing...:lol:


----------

